# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Ζητειται ρολοι για φουρνο miele

## FAFA

Το μοντελο ειναι Η334Β μου το εκαψε κεραυνος μηπως υπαρχει κανενα

----------


## klik

Βάλε φωτογραφίες!

"Ρολόι" καινούργιο μπορείς να βρεις στην αντιπροσωπεία ή σε άλλους μεταπωλητές σε τιμές miele.
Μεταχειρισμένο δεν είναι αρκετά πιθανό να βρείς γιατι κανένας δεν πετά την κουζίνα για να του περισσέψει το ρολόι.
Γενικής χρήσης ρολόγια μπορείς να βρεις αλλά δεν θα κουμπώνουν καλά και θα θέλουν πατέντα στην πρόσοψη και δεν ξέρω αν η πλακέτα του ρολογιού σου είναι αυτόνομη.

Παράκαμψη σε ρολοι μπορεί να γίνει αν το δικό σου δεν επισκευάζεται αλλά δεν είμαι βέβαιος αν το ρολόι σου είναι αυτόνομο και όχι σε μια πλακέτα όλα μαζί με τον χειρισμό της κουζίνας.

Οπότε, βάλε φωτογραφίες!

----------


## FAFA

https://www.car.gr/parts/view/10980315/

----------


## FAFA

Ειναι ιδια η κουζινα και ολα ρυθμιζονται απο το ρολοι.

----------


## duvdev

Αυτη που δειχνει στην φωτο ειναι η κουζίνα σου ;

----------


## FAFA

ειναι ακριβως η ιδια και δεν την προλαβα να την αγορασω για μια μερα

----------


## duvdev

> ειναι ακριβως η ιδια και δεν την προλαβα να την αγορασω για μια μερα



Δωσε ενα Mail να σου στειλω φωτο να δεις αν ειναι αυτο που ψαχνεις.

----------


## FAFA

Fafaliosantonis@gmail.com

----------


## FAFA

Δεν ειναι ιδιο δυστηχως.

----------


## klik

Η πλακέτα σου είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν επισκευάζεται;

----------


## FAFA

Η πλακετα του ρολογιου βγαζει ενα κωδικο f 06 το πηγα εδω στο νησι αλλα εκτος απο οπτικες ζημιες δεν μπορουν να επεμβουν βαθυτερα υπαρχει κανενα τσακαλι να τα στειλω?

----------


## klik

Οπότε ξαναγυρνάμε στην αρχή... φωτογραφίες

----------


## FAFA

Πως ανεβαζω?

----------


## FAFA

*το ρολοι*

----------


## klik

Χαλασμενος αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας φούρνου που παρουσιάζει διακοπή (υπάρχουν δυο αισθητηρες, ένας πάνω και ένας κάτω). Άλλαξε τον αισθητήρα, δεν μοιάζει πρόβλημα πλακέτας.
Βγάλε φωτογραφία και από την πίσω πλευρά.
Θα χρειαστεί φωτογραφία και από την άλλη πλακέτα με τα ρελέ.

----------


## FAFA

IMG_0292.jpgPLAKETA

----------

